# 2005 50th Anniversary of the Lord of the Rings Calendar now available



## Barliman Butterbur (Aug 22, 2004)

I was in the UCLA (Southfarthing Annex) student store yesterday, and what to my wondering eyes did appear, but a new Tolkien calendar for 2005! I bought it straightaway (lucky for me too, it seemed to be the last one).

This 50th Anniversary (of the publication of Hobbit/LOTR) Calendar is indeed special, featuring drawings by Tolkien, many of which are rarely seen. It is fascinating to see the difference in his conceptions of Barad-Dur, Orthanc, Minas Tirith, etc., compared to those of Alan Lee and John Howe.

It is available from Amazon at http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg/detail/-/0060722983/104-1761550-1811103?v=glance/.

Better get one while, as they say, supplies last!

Barley


----------



## GuardianRanger (Aug 23, 2004)

"No Image Available"

What a bummer.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Aug 23, 2004)

GuardianRanger said:


> "No Image Available"
> 
> What a bummer.



Yeah, that was a bummer, but believe me, the calendar's worth buying sight unseen and keeping, even after 2005!

Barley


----------

